# Cattleya mossiae semi alba



## tomp (Apr 12, 2022)

Gotta love them semi albas. This is the Hand H clone with 13 flowers on 4.


----------



## tomp (Apr 13, 2022)

Whoops clone should say H and R.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 13, 2022)

Tom, I love semi-albas too. Every of them is not only a pretty flower but the flower count makes it become a real feast for the eyes. 
But sorry, I'm no Cattleya expert and therefore don't understand what you mean with H and R ?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 13, 2022)

Stunning. One of my favourite forms!


----------



## tomp (Apr 13, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom, I love semi-albas too. Every of them is not only a pretty flower but the flower count makes it become a real feast for the eyes.
> But sorry, I'm no Cattleya expert and therefore don't understand what you mean with H and R ?


Hello Rudolf,
H and R Is the name of the nursery in Hawaii whose owner Roy Tokunaga is, in my opinion, one the nicest and smartest folks in the orchid world.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2022)

gorgeous lip


----------

